# الخلية الشمسية من ألواح النحاس



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جيدة وناتجها جيد نسبيا 

الطريقة بالتفصيل والصور في الموقع التالي

http://www.scitoys.com/scitoys/scitoys/echem/echem2.html

أنتظر رأيكم


----------



## الرامي رقم 1 (7 فبراير 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي المهندس ،،،، ولكن هل لك بتوضيح أكثر


----------



## saadgor (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 


سعد


----------



## العرندس (11 فبراير 2007)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير .. مشرفنا الغالي 

معلومات الموقع رائعة .. وجديدة بالنسبة لي .. وصور توضيحية جميلة .. 

وفقك الله .. وجزاك خيرا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## الرامي رقم 1 (14 فبراير 2007)

لدي سؤال : ما الذي يميز الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من النحاس عنها المصنوعة من السليكون ؟ وهل الخلايا النحاسية متوافرة في السوق ؟


----------



## سيف المنصور (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عالموقع .........


----------



## سيف المنصور (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عالموقع اخي .........


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي محمد على الموقع


----------



## محمد1004 (2 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه
قديمة 
و مش مجدية بدي تقريبا 5.6 كلم مربع عشان اشغل بيتنا على هذه الطريقة انا باعرف انتم اهل فلسطين اقوى من هيك وين ابداعاتكم.
لكن على كل مش مشكلة تجربة حلوة و شكرا كثير

معك حق أخي الكريم هي غير مجدية لكنها كانت أول اكتشاف في مجال الاستفادة من الشمس.....


----------



## amg (9 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد1004 (13 مارس 2007)

*الفرق كبير*



الرامي رقم 1 قال:


> لدي سؤال : ما الذي يميز الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من النحاس عنها المصنوعة من السليكون ؟ وهل الخلايا النحاسية متوافرة في السوق ؟



هناك فرق كبير بين الخلايا الشمسية النحاسية و الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من السيليكون و هو فرق في قدرتها على انتاج التيار حيث ان الخلايا المصنوعة من السيليكون اكثر جودة من المصنوعة من النحاس, و قريبا ان شاء الله سوف يصبح هناك فرق كبير بين الخلايا المصنوعة من السيليكون و الخلايا المصنوعة من ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم و التناكسيد, حيث ان خلايا السيليكون تضعف كفائتها مع الزمن و تلك الاخرى لا تضعف كفائتها و لها قدرة على الصمود اكثر و لكن عيبها انها ما زالت قيد التطوير, و في فلسطين تجري ابحاثا على تلك الخلايا الجديدة و مهتمون على ان تكون تجربة العلماء الفلسطينيين هي الافضل.
مع تحيات ملتقى المخترعين في فلسطين


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك اليوم رحت اشتريت الأغراض (لوح النحاس ومقياس فولط وأسلاك ) وإن شاء الله بكرا بساوي التجربة


----------



## بن سراج (7 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووور ونبي التطوير........


----------



## ابوالفا (10 مايو 2007)

افيدوني اعزائى ماذا تعرفون عن الbasin solar still


----------



## عبد الصمد محمد (16 مايو 2007)

حياك لله وبرك فيك على هذ ا الموقع وانا متاكد اكو من يطور هذه الطريقه في الوقت الحاضر جزاك لله كل خير


----------



## akram kareem (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع .
لكن حبيت ان ارد على الأخ 
Arch_hamada)) خلال تصفحي للمنتدى وجدت رسالتك المكرره واحب ان اوضح لك ان الحكماء يستمعون لكل ما يقال من اجل ان يحصلو على مبتغاهم وتكون عندهم فكره وافيه عن الموضوع المطروح في الساحه مع احترامي لك ولأدارة المنتدى


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 ديسمبر 2007)

إلى الزميلة التي تسأل عن ال solar still basin 
هو وعاء لتقطير الماء ، ويعتبر معقماً للماء أيضاً ، حيث يعمل على تبخير الماء ثم تكثيف البخار إلى مكان آخر فنحصل على ماء مقطر( بدون أملاح ) ومعقم بدون جراثيم . 
والطاقة التي يستمدها لإنجاز مهمته منبعها أشعة الشمس .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 ديسمبر 2007)

الزميلة التي تسأل عن solar still basin
هو حوض لتقطير الماء ، ويستمد الطاقة اللازمة لعمله من أشعة الشمس ، ويتم فيه تبخير الماء ثم تكثيف البخار في مكان آخر للحصول على الماء المقطر ( بدون أملاح ) والمعقم ( بدون جراثيم ) .


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (20 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل ان نعرف اشياء غير معروفه لدينا
مشكور اخي علي التجربه الجميله
وهجربها ...................... وربنا يستر


----------



## اسم مستعار (21 يناير 2008)

مرحبا 
قرأت الكثير من المشاركات هنا عن تقنيات جديده للخلايا الشمسيه 
وكل تقنيه جديده لها مميزات خاصه بها فهناك مثلا 
1- موضوع قراته هنا من مده عن نوع من الخلايا الشمسيه التي لا تشترط ان تكون بأتجاه معين نحو الشمس 
2- خلايا الشمسية تعتمد على الاشعه تحت الحمراء 
3- خلاياشمسية لا تشترط وجود الشمس 24 ساعه في عملها ( تعمل ليلا ) 
4- ذكر (محمد1004)


> الخلايا المصنوعة من السيليكون و الخلايا المصنوعة من ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم و التناكسيد,


 ما اريد سؤاله هنا هو هل ان هذه الانواع و التقنيات الجديده , أصبحت تجاريه ؟ ام انها لا زالت قيد التجربه .


شكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2008)

كل التقنيات المذكورة متوفرة في الأسواق ولكن السيليكون هو الأرخص وألأكثر شيوعاً لأنه الأكثر مردوداً....
ونحن في شركتنا نبيع منه في الأسواق المحلية ...........
ويوجد نوع جديد اسمه Cis وهو مركب من النحاس والإنديوم والسيلينيوم .


----------



## ابا الحسين (22 يناير 2008)

اشكرك استاذنا الكريم موضوع جميل
كان لابد من اضافته الى دروسك في الطاقة الشمسية باسم 
بدايات نشأة الطاقة الكهرو شمسية او الخلايا الشمسية المبسطة 
اشكرك كل الشكر وادعو الله لاخواني في فلسطين
ان يفرج عنهم بفرجه الكبير 
اللهم امين


----------



## اسم مستعار (23 يناير 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> كل التقنيات المذكورة متوفرة في الأسواق ولكن السيليكون هو الأرخص وألأكثر شيوعاً لأنه الأكثر مردوداً....
> ونحن في شركتنا نبيع منه في الأسواق المحلية ...........
> ويوجد نوع جديد اسمه Cis وهو مركب من النحاس والإنديوم والسيلينيوم .


 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي .. 
مشكور على الموضوع..
نأمل في عودته .. والإسهام في مواضيع الملتقى عامة..

موضوع مفيد.. بارك الله فيك.. ووفقك اين ما كنت..

وكل عام وأنتم بخير..


----------



## zzzccc (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هلق عن جد هيدا اختراع 
الله يعطيك العافية والله


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........................


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## sred (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x


----------



## saifalshalchy (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي... بس بقة إمكانية التطبيق


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد ومشكور عليه كثيرا


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الف مليون شكرا يااخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام1234 (23 يناير 2011)

ضعيفة عاوزين فكرة افضل


----------



## kamikaz (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## majed27 (6 فبراير 2011)

الرامي رقم 1 قال:


> لدي سؤال : ما الذي يميز الخلايا الشمسية المصنوعة من النحاس عنها المصنوعة من السليكون ؟ وهل الخلايا النحاسية متوافرة في السوق ؟



اخي الكريم الفرق كبير بين السلكون والنحاس حيث ان خلايا السلكون تنتج من 2.50 الى 4 واط بينما النحاس (12.5 microwatts) من الالف انتاج ضعيف لكنها تكون فكرة قيد التطوير للمستقبل


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

